# Footie



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Catch the last of the January Sales at Anfield (don't forget to hire an armed guard for your car though)..........

> 
>Liverpool TABLECLOTHS - Suitable for any occasion but tend to slip down the 
>table after a short time - Â£4:99 
> 
>Liverpool VIDEOS - All the highlights from the last 20 years action. This 10 
>min video, including lots of re-runs, is a perfect gift for any fan Â£9:99 
> 
>Liverpool BANNERS - Come complete with interchangeable slogans Eg:- "Evans 
>OUT", "Houllier OUT", "LET ME OUT" etc.. Â£15:00 
> 
>"OUR LITTLE HERO" KEYRINGS - Come complete with model of Bill Shankly (Our 
>Hero) 
>attached. - Â£0.50p each. 
> 
>Liverpool JOKE BOOK - A MUST for all fans. This 900 page book is full of all 
>the>best jokes ever told about the club. - Â£25:00 
> 
>Liverpool C0NDOMS - Come in sizes from "Little Owen" to "BIG Heskey". . - Â£0:75p for life-times supply. (3) 
> 
>Liverpool BRA - One for the ladies. This bra, in team colours, comes with 
>good support but no cups- Â£14:99 
> 
>Liverpool 'LADIES' TOWELS - The 'Michael Owen' sanitary towel, complete 
>with instructions, "In for a week, Out for a month". - Â£1:00 each 
> 
>KEEPER'S GLOVE - A must for any fans at the back of the stand, or near the 
>corner flags to catch any shots our lads may have at goal. Â£8:99 
> 
>LEAGUE DIRECTORY - An item for the more discerning fan. This quality 
>publication gives detailed directions to every 'Nationwide' League Ground in the 
>country. A snip at just Â£25:00 
> 
>Liverpool LIPSTICK - Ideal for kissing goodbye. (To the Premiership Title, as 
>worn by our players) Â£0:99p each 
> 
>BARGAIN BASEMENT - Don't miss the annual clearance sale of players. These 
>come in all ages, (many are free of charge, spares or repairs)


----------

